# aquarium green house anyone?



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

im tempted to do this


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

very good; very nice.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I have two greenhouses and the new house has one of the 60 cubes in it. It is not set up yet but I am about to do this. It is drilled for a sump and I need to buy or build a overflow....they get so expensive. I want to grow out some plants down there and just play around with the concept. I friend of mine has one in his orchid house and lets it go green water for ranchu goldfish. This is a very clean house dedicated for Plumerias. Any help or suggestions....
Not meaning to hijack your thread xpistalpetex. I could even do some sort of DIY C02 down there.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How do you keep a greenhouse from overheating during the Summer? That could be a real problem with fish.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

Cocobid dont worry, as long it contains information i could care less -.-b...

maybe a cooler but that would get pricey...


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Can someone here help me. Have had aquariums for decades....but never one drill for overflow. I have this 60 Cube nice tank. I really don't want to invest a huge amount of money to have a overflow built. But a sump type system down there would be ideal. Can someone help design me a road map to get this thing up and running. It would not overflow if the power goes out and if i understand suction is not an issue. Providing enormous filtration. The GH has its own water faucet and heating systems and installing a misting system as we speak. It is a very clean house. 
OHHHHH please help me here.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A tank drilled at the bottom can be used with a canister filter. Just plumb a standpipe in the hole, that goes above the substrate, but not very far above it, to the inlet to the filter. The outlet from the filter can go thru another drilled hole, or over the back of the tank conventionally.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

A well set up green house will have a louvered fan that is temperature controlled. As the greenhouse heats the louvers open up, and the fan comes on. The fan(s) are generally set up rather near the roof, so the hottest air is removed. The incoming air may pass through a swamp cooler, too. This humidifies it, and cools it. 
Also, in really sunny places greenhouses will be whitewashed in the late spring, so the light is reduced. It is still quite bright in there, but many of the plants are native to the shadier parts of the forest, not the upper levels, exposed to direct sun. The filtered light is just right for many plants.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Hoppy I have been reading many of your threads in my spare time and wow what an education. Have a million questions but will get to that a little later. 
Diana yes a well make GH is actually quite an efficient structure. I just tipped into my next half century and at age 15 I built my first greenhouse and yes it is still standing. We used a milky solution and it was about that time that modern day shade cloths were being perfected and Dad bought one. I really learned a lot with that house that I use today. The one where this tank is headed is very nice and I think it will perform quite well in there. I don't plan to use supplemental lighting as we speak, that may change. The ventilation in the house is N-S flow and has dual ventilation fans. Lets put it this way it still is full of Plumerias and a few gorgeous big leaf begonias so we are able to keep it livable. A few hours a day it heats up. I keep it monitored on a digital system in the house. We are renovating a room off the garage and it backs up to the GH and will have security cameras that will feed into the house and along with that I will have some additional features Temp wise hooked up directly into the aquarium water for monitoring. This is a month or so from now that I can go live with the GH. It seem in chatting with some folks around here a few have GH aquariums. 

Ok for dummy me on this drilled tank concept. I have an extra Eheim 2026. I just did not want to put that in a greenhouse. So back to the standpipe or overflow. Does anyone have any pics of an operating overflow, I mean what the guts look like. I am going to check with Glasscages.com to see what their price would be.
Thank You....Thank You.....Thank You


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Edit Just spoke with Tom at glasscages and he felt strongly that plastic overflow a glass aquarium do not have a long life. What they do is build a glass box and place a plastic over flow around it~~~~~~~ 
Comments?????? Please


----------

